# Cutting Lightning Struck Trees (Myths and Facts)



## brianmorgan17 (Jul 16, 2013)

I live in an area that is swamped with folk lore and such. I have the opportunity to cut a larg red oak that was struck by lightning and has since died.
I've had several locals tell be that lightning struck trees are chain killers. There is something that happens when it's struck that turns the wood to iron or something.
Is there anything to concider when cutting these trees?

Brian


----------



## Cheesecutter (Jul 16, 2013)

I always figured it dulled chains quicker because was dead and dried out somewhat. I've heard the wood will turn white if hit by lightning so it not good to mill.


----------



## Cloud IT (Jul 16, 2013)

You have to watch out for the usual risks from cutting down a dead tree and I can assure you that even if you see sparks fly, it's just from a good hardwood.


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 16, 2013)

The only thing I ever noticed about them was how a strike will blow the bark off.


----------



## steved (Jul 16, 2013)

The one's I have been around were sometimes splintered from top to bottom, making them a little unpredictable to take down. I had one that would split into thirds by itself as you cut because of a lightning strike. I don't remember it sawing any differently than any other tree (as far as chain life).


----------



## BrokenToys (Jul 16, 2013)

I acquired a lightning struck tree [big fat red oak] and the biggest problem I had with it was cutting one of the logs that had a hole in it and finding a raccoon carcass; seemingly fried by the lightning hit. Downright nasty piece of log.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jul 16, 2013)

If you make it into a baseball bat, it will turn your average skills as a batter into that of an MLB player.


----------



## brianmorgan17 (Jul 16, 2013)

I like "The Natural" link there.

I didn't think there could be much to it but,

I hadn't been married long and was in the shower when a strom came through. My wife told me to get out of the shower cause lightning can come in on the pipes.
Well, I let her know that shes was just a country bumpkin, when lightning hit and fried me while the words were still in my mouth.
I'll not forget that one.

Brian


----------



## groundup (Jul 16, 2013)

There is some truth to it.

I don't know the science behind it but will tell you my experience.

Cut down a lightning struck red oak. Didn't seem real hard on the chain, but was nearly impossible to split by hand. It was so hard that it would have been tough to drive a nail into.

Let us know what happens with yours.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 16, 2013)

brianmorgan17 said:


> ...I've had several locals tell be that lightning struck trees are chain killers. There is something that happens when it's struck that turns the wood to iron or something...



i call BS. unless its petrified its still wood. i'd take it down in a heartbeat. still gotta be cautious cause of what the other's have pointed out.

dude, you need to logon more often.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 16, 2013)

brianmorgan17 said:


> I like "The Natural" link there.
> 
> I didn't think there could be much to it but,
> 
> ...



Best laugh of the day so far :hmm3grin2orange:


Never had a problem cutting the wood from one but cutting them down can be pretty dangerous sometimes as they can be cracked all the way through and top to bottom. This one was a bit sketchy, luckily we enough room to drop it in the yard after taking a couple branches off. View attachment 304774
View attachment 304775


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 16, 2013)

Might be some truth to it. We have removed several lightning hit trees and the wood does seem to be a whole lot harder than a normal tree. Firewood from them also don’t seem to season as well. Could also just be a pigment of my imagination.


----------



## stihlguy (Jul 16, 2013)

I was told by an old timer that lightning struck trees don,t burn very well???????


----------



## Ash_403 (Jul 17, 2013)

stihlguy said:


> I was told by an old timer that lightning struck trees don,t burn very well???????



Truth to that. The rain usually puts them out.

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## NDtreehugger (Jul 17, 2013)

I cut a big old Ash the other day that was stuck by lighting.
If the tree has a split down the trunk it will collect dirt and the dirt will dull the chain.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yep, be careful. I took down a monster White Pine a couple years ago, for a friend. Started climbing it, stripping limbs of as I went up. Got up about 60 feet and the wind gusted up a little. The trunk twisted and I could see day light through it in 3 or 4 places. Stuck a "bull line" in it and tied it off to the truck, dropped it across the front yard. When I cut up the log it just fell into pieces, looked like it was split. My biggest worry was getting rid of the wood. We put a free wood sign up and the next morning it was gone. As some one else said, wood is wood. This was big enough I had to use my 36 inch bar to cut it up, but it was Pine and cut easy. Keep the saw out of the dirt, and make firewood, Joe.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 18, 2013)

meh, just like any other tree imho.


----------



## old_soul (Jul 18, 2013)

NDtreehugger said:


> I cut a big old Ash the other day that was stuck by lighting.
> If the tree has a split down the trunk it will collect dirt and the dirt will dull the chain.



there's your answer, nd treehugger nailed it. 

Its not the wood, but the dirt. sand. muck. etc which collects in the wounds and dulls up the chain. 

turns the wood to iron huh? i would take a trip to arkansas just to see that tree!


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 18, 2013)

When I lived in South Dakota (Black Hills), I had several guys tell me that lightning struck trees did not burn well. I never had the chance to test this , but cant understand the reason or science behind this. Anyone else ever hear of this?

Ron


----------



## zogger (Jul 18, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> When I lived in South Dakota (Black Hills), I had several guys tell me that lightning struck trees did not burn well. I never had the chance to test this , but cant understand the reason or science behind this. Anyone else ever hear of this?
> 
> Ron



I have been burning almost daily (and about to go out light it off again) lightning struck red oak small branch wood. I use that to get green privet going from around the yard, trims. The lightning struck fallen branches are ready to rock as they fall from the tree. Stacking the one inch and larger stuff, but I burned a few whole, up to six inch diameter, just to check them out.

I would say the opposite, lightning struck is better than normal wood! The moisture done got electrolyzed right out of it!

A lot of tarded old timers are just full of it,. I call it hoop snake junk science. Flat earthers. Repeat some drivel they heard from some other tard decades agom, but because they are old guys it is supposed to be gospel and pure science. Nuts. 

Sometimes they are right, a lot of times, wrong. Human beings, some speak from experience, others speak from gossip.

Here's one, you can't burn pine inside, you will burn your house down, creosote! One stick, OMG!!!!

Tell them other areas of the planet, all they can get is pine, and they don't have any trouble..they stare at you.....deer in the headlights stare..they want to argue, but never thought about it that way..but..but..granpappy told them so!!

ya, and granpappy hit the shine jug hard all the time, too...

Same people will burn oak cut late spring and not even split until like november, right when they need it small enough to stuff in the stove. That's called "seasoned" around here.

Nuts.

The only old guy junk I have to pass on as some sort of alleged wisdom is sweet talk wimminks and animals, and cuss machinery.

But sometimes you need it backwards from that...ya never know.. 

And most of the time, it is better to just shut up, and use facial expressions and body language.

Except on the net.....


----------



## Ronaldo (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya, Zogger, it never made much sense to me either. However, I am not one to believe or disbelieve until I have some personal experience, learned that lesson long ago!!!!!:msp_wink:

Ron


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys I was just checking this thread out and googled info on the subject. Thought I would share:
http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=1448


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jul 18, 2013)

Another good article that a good Arborist or Forestry worker should know.
http://essmextension.tamu.edu/treec...tanding-lightning-and-associated-tree-damage/


----------



## imagineero (Jul 19, 2013)

it's a fact that if you cut down a tree that has been struck by lightning, you yourself will be struck by lightning in the next storm, unless you cover your belly button with sticky tape.


----------



## BrokenToys (Jul 19, 2013)

My inner gaming geek was appeased with this remark: 
"The tree has channeled sky-fire (lightning), adding extra fire to it (by throwing in into the fireplace) and will overbalance the amount of fire present. "


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 19, 2013)

imagineero said:


> it's a fact that if you cut down a tree that has been struck by lightning, you yourself will be struck by lightning in the next storm, unless you cover your belly button with sticky tape.



Should you also wear a foil hat?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## imagineero (Jul 19, 2013)

Dirtboy said:


> Should you also wear a foil hat?:msp_biggrin:



No, foil conducts electricity. Lightning can only enter your body through your belly button. So long as you've got it taped up you're safe


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jul 19, 2013)

imagineero said:


> No, foil conducts electricity. Lightning can only enter your body through your belly button. So long as you've got it taped up you're safe



Cool now I can work during lightning storms! Thanks haha


----------



## Tripled's (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I have heard numerous times about the lighting struck tree not being able to burn "myth". I say myth because so far they have all burnt well for me. I can personally tell you that on some rare occasions you will run in to a tree that will be as hard to cut as a rock. We cut a 30" oak several years ago that the heart of it would dull a chain as soon as it touched it. It took 4 chains and 45 min swapping out 2 saws "sharpen one while the other was trying to cut" to cut through just a few inches of wood. Finally got everything cut around it, took a tractor to break what little bit of wood was left. I don't know that the whole trunk was like this because the folks we cut it for were going to cut it up for themselves for firewood. I drove after a month and everything was gone except the log. Finally it left to but I don't know if they pulled it off with a tractor or got it cut up. Anyways to sum it all up, you can run into some weird stuff cutting trees that have been struck.


----------



## wfsdno (Jul 22, 2013)

I heard if lightning hits a Dogwood Tree, it turns to gold!!!

I've cut up several trees, ash, oak, pine that have been hit and they cut fine and burned fine. Must be Missouri trees that are not affected....


----------



## bootboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I've got a picture somewhere of a tulip tree that was hit by lightning about 1/2 hour before my friend and I walked by. It took us a second to figure out what all the broken and splintered wood was that was scattered all over the road and sidewalk. Then we saw the tree, it had obviously been struck and had a pretty section of the top blown apart and had splits all the way to the ground. It makes sense that they can blow apart considering the amount of energy that is discharged in a lightning strike. It can flash boil the water in the tree, turning it to steam instantly and causing it to explode.

I'd be very hesitant to climb one to dismantle it. I'd be much more comfortable just throwing some ratchet straps on it and dumping it in one shot.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Jul 23, 2013)

wfsdno said:


> I heard if lightning hits a Dogwood Tree, it turns to gold!!!
> 
> I've cut up several trees, ash, oak, pine that have been hit and they cut fine and burned fine. Must be Missouri trees that are not affected....



nah! those up here in the northwest part of the state, at least in my neighborhood, cut and burn just fine. lots of interesting comments though. just sayin


----------



## Miles86 (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been having a field day cutting lots of lightning killed white oak,the tract I cut on is surrounded by large farm fields and this spot is just a bit higher than the fields, the land owner thinks thats why the lightning keeps hitting this spot. 

I have so far 10 large white oaks with the black scorces all the way down . The wood is a LOT harder on the chains than red oak, about like black locust that is dried a bit. (not sure if that is the nature of white oak or due to the lightning.)

The last one had a double trunk so I had to build up a platform to stand on to reach above the "vee". I used some maple rounds and used a rachet strap to hold them together but it was still not the greatest footing, and this oak was big about 26" on each stem. 

I hate that I can't get a wrap handle for the stihl 440 just because I live in the east, this does not make sense at all.


----------



## toysoldier (Apr 27, 2021)

My late father-in-law, who grew up in the Ozarks and did a lot of woodworking, told me that lumber cut from a lightning-struck tree could not be finished nicely, as the grain would frizz up. Maybe that's why it may be harder to split.


----------

